# What kind of fish are these???



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

So, I went with a friend to her dentist today and they had a really awesome tank (although it looked to be very overstocked if u ask me) anyway I took a video of some of the fish and was just wondering what they were. I have seen the yellow and black ones before as well as the striped ones but I dont know what their proper names are. the ones I really liked are the giant orange ones, at 1st I thought they were goldfish but they were more of a salmon color and im pretty sure these are saltater anyway. they have the funniest mouths, its like they dont close all the way and they look surprised all the time (hahahah) there was also a neat looking catfish thing, it was black with orange fins, very cool! I didnt get a very good shot of him though  and they had a suckerfish type thing but Id never seen that kind before, it was yellow and looked kinda prickly. he was an active little booger, very cute! anyway here is the link to the video, sorry for the poor quality, it was on my phone and the lighting was TERRIBLE!

http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/reena_chell_79/?action=view&current=VIDEO0046.mp4


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The large salmon colored ones are parrot fish. The striped ones are tiger barbs. There's also a fancy goldfish in there and the yellow ones are some type of cichlid. Some of the cichlid folks will be able to identify those for you.

All are freshwater fishies.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks! wonder what the catfish type thing was with the orange fins and the little yellow spikey suckerfish???oh well thanks for the help on the other


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Parrot cichlids are a controversial hybrid.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i watched it like five times and missed the goldfish and the catfish and suckerfish you mentioned every time Sareena, lol.

i THINK the yellow cichlids are yellow labs.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Defnatly parot cichlids. They are made by selective breeding. You wont find them naturally in the wild. I actually feel sorry for them as they cant close their mouth and are often injected with dyes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No there a hybrid. Many have a small throat so eating can be hard.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I missed the goldfish, too. The sucker fish you're talking about sounds like a bristlenose pleco, tho. The striped fish are tiger barbs and the large salmon-colored fish are blood parrots. The other yellow and black fish are some kind of cichlid and could be yellow labs as Bekah mentioned.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_parrot_cichlid If anyone want extra info.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What an ugly tank. I think the stalk grass is atrocious for a display tank!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I saw a baby eletric yellow cichlid.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

electric yellow is still a lab


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know I like that name better I was just pointing out the baby.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> i watched it like five times and missed the goldfish and the catfish and suckerfish you mentioned every time Sareena, lol.


Im not sure if I got them in the video I was mostly trying to find out the name of the orange ones which apparently are "blood parrots" 

ALSO there werent any regualr goldfish in there, it was a cruddy video so Im sure it was hard to tell....

as far as the "catfish" and sucker go, here are some pix I found online that look pretty darn close to what I saw (the sucker was a little more spikey than the one in the pic )

sucker: http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...45&start=18&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:20,s:0,i:149

Catfish: http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...w=195&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:93


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Laki said:


> What an ugly tank. I think the stalk grass is atrocious for a display tank!!


yeah the grass threw me off a bit, it looked sharp and kinda dangerous, I just liked how the tank was built into the wall, and it had interesting (but too many) fish. oh well gave me something to take my friends mind of the dentist lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree, I always like looking at display tanks in places like this. The Jungle Jim's restaraunt downtown has a large oscar tank and the oscars watch you eat your food! lol Creepy but fun. 

 This tank would be improved by removing the pointy stalk grass stuff. Nice coils of silk leaves are available in all dollar and craft stores for way cheaper and are much nicer lol


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

heck my betta watches me eat, little piggie ....we had an oscar growing up, of course we didnt know how big they got and eventually had to rehome him but he was fun while it lasted. he liked to jump for his food, except one one time he jumped out and landed on the floor and scared the crud out of my mom so we had to be really careful when we opened the lid from there on out...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

sareena79 said:


> Im not sure if I got them in the video I was mostly trying to find out the name of the orange ones which apparently are "blood parrots"
> 
> ALSO there weren't any regular goldfish in there, it was a cruddy video so Im sure it was hard to tell....
> 
> ...


The sucker catfish you describe is a bristlenose pleco. They stay much smaller than the common plecos and can easily be housed in a 10 or 20 gal tank. What you probably saw was an albino form. 

The catfish you pictured is not a catfish at all. That is a red-tailed shark. They are a very aggressive species and not suited for the general community.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah it seems like they had an odd combo of fish in that tank (as well as way too many)...interesting to watch though...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

In all honesty it would not surpreise me if the tank only got monthly water changes and is overstocked.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I do beleive Koi is right, what you saw was a bristlenose pleco. The males will have more pointy things on it then females and they can be a darkish brown or lighter albino color. They are suposed to be awsome at algae eatting. And they do stay small compared to some other pleco species. 










Brownish version


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

double posted


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

looks about right (the 1st one) he had a funny little face, I got a kick out of him


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Could it be a Clown Pleco?


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

this is pretty much what he looked like so I guess he was an albino bristlenose plecohttp://www.flickr.com/photos/upsidaisium/4267275081/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am saying Clown Pleco because you laughed.


----------

